# killifish + betta



## shaunbob (Sep 9, 2011)

just got a new tank after a long break from fish, only a small 27 litre nano cube.

i am looking to get a CT black orchid betta.

and was wonderin, just to add flashes of colour. would steel blue killifish be compatible or fin nip?


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

Your tank isn't really large enough for the betta, let alone a second fish that can be aggressive. 
I'm presuming that you mean to keep Fundulopanchax gardneri with the betta? I don't keep that species of killi, but I do have a pair of Golden Panchax (Apolcheilus lineatus) and I wouldn't put a betta anywhere near them. My killies are aggressive to smaller fish, that's my experience (having put a new shoal of danios in the tank and loosing 8/10). Most of the information I've read about killifish suggests that they are a fairly aggressive family. 

Aggression aside... I don't think a 27 litre tank is big enough for more than a single betta (and personally I wouldn't keep fish in a tank smaller than a 60l).


----------



## Fauna (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree that a killifish would be an unsuitable tank mate for a slow swimming fish like a fancy betta. 20 litres is the smallest I like to recommend for bettas provided a filter, heater and weekly water changes are given. Smaller tanks = more work honestly, so don't make it harder on yourself and the fish by adding more bioload.


----------

